# Statistik interpretieren...



## tomate (22. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

für einen Freund habe ich die Seite http://www.proallrad.com gemacht. 
Aus der Statistik von Strato werden wir allerdings nicht so richtig schlau.

Auszug April 2005:
- Hits: 213463
- Files: 161685
- Pageviews: 3783
- Sessions: 3629

Im Vergleich zu den Sessions sind die Pageviews doch sehr gering. Das würde doch bedeuten, das die Benutzer nur mal kurz reingschauen und gleich wieder das Weite suchen? Pageviews/Sessions = Aufgerufene Seiten? Das würde bedeuten, das jeder Benutzer nur 1,04 Seiten angschaut, bevor er die Seite wieder verlässt, oder?

Die Werte sind um so merkwürdiger, da die Seite auch in zwei Zeitschriften beworben wurde (Auflage jeweils ca. 70.000). Von daher müßten doch eigentich wesentlich mehr Sessions vorhanden sein?

Welcher Wert sagt mir nun eigentlich wieviele Benutzer wirklich auf die Seite zugegriffen haben?

Und was sagen mir diese Angaben?
- Remaining responses: 209680
- Code 404: 6715 (komisch, ich habe alle Link's geprüft. Ist alles da!)
- Code 206: 5

Vielleicht kann mich ja jemand aufklären.

Viele Grüße
tomate


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. April 2005)

Der Code 404 (Page not found) muss nicht damit zusammenhaengen ob ein Link nicht funktioniert.
Es kann auch durchaus sein, dass jemand oder etwas (ich denke da an einen Wurm) versucht hat auf eine bestimmte Datei direkt zuzugreifen und die einfach nicht existiert.


----------

